# Dad needs a little prayer



## Melissa (Dec 20, 2011)

Got a call from my mother at 3AM this morning, which is never a good thing.....

My dad is a truck driver and he apparently he fell out of his truck at 2:30 this morning, he was by himself when it happened, thankfully it happened at the yard in Carrollton instead of Texas where he's been going quite a bit.

He also thankfully had his phone on his hip when he fell and was able to call 911.

He ended up breaking his hip and had to have surgery. He's in a lot of pain currently and has a ways to recover. He will hopefully be able to come home from the hositpal by Friday.

His boss is a good man and has already filed the worker's comp claim for my dad so hopefully any financial stuff will be taken care of that way.

Please keep my dad and mom in your prayers, it's gonna be rough on them.


----------



## RNC (Dec 20, 2011)

Hate to hear somthin like this happenin to someone ;[

Will pray for yall .... and for him to heal up an be good as new ! ;]


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 20, 2011)

Prayers sent....Hopefully he will get to be home for Christmas.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 20, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 20, 2011)

So sorry to hear that.  Praying for a full recovery and for the bills to be taken care of by the insurance.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 20, 2011)

ya got em


----------



## MTMiller (Dec 20, 2011)

you got it.  I hope your Dad recovers soon.


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 21, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Jasper (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear Melissa. Prayers sent!


----------



## HawgWild23 (Dec 21, 2011)

prayer sent


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 21, 2011)

Prayer sent.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 21, 2011)

My Prayers are added as well. Hope he heals up soon.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2011)

's for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Sargent (Dec 21, 2011)

Sent.


----------



## Ole Crip (Dec 21, 2011)

Hate to hear that.prayer sent


----------



## LACROW (Dec 21, 2011)

Praying


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 21, 2011)

Praying for a full and speedy recovery....................................


----------



## Bo Webb (Dec 21, 2011)

praying


----------



## speedcop (Dec 22, 2011)

our prayers for a quick recovery


----------



## LaurenR88 (Dec 22, 2011)

Praying for ya'll.


----------



## Melissa (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks folks!  My dad actually came home today, still a ways to go, but glad he's home!


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 22, 2011)

Melissa said:


> Thanks folks!  My dad actually came home today, still a ways to go, but glad he's home!



Great news....  Praying for a full recovery.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 22, 2011)

Glad to hear it Melissa.
Prayers will continue.


----------

